# ZAMBOANGA | Projects & Construction



## Mi Vida (Dec 24, 2012)

*Grand Astoria Hotel Tower 3*


No. of Floors: 14
Location: Mayor Jaldon Street
Status: u/c
Main Thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2164378

ctto


----------



## Mi Vida (Dec 24, 2012)

*Allied Care Experts (ACE) Medical Center*


No. of Floors: 10
Location: Don Alfaro Street, Tetuan
Status: u/c
Main Thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1926984

ctto

Old render


----------



## Mi Vida (Dec 24, 2012)

*SM Mindpro Zamboanga*


No. of Floors: 5 (old wing) + 4 (expansion)
Gross Floor Area (GFA): 53,000 sq. m.
Location: La Purisima Street
Status: u/c
Main Thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1585211

ctto


----------



## Mi Vida (Dec 24, 2012)

*CityMall Guiwan*


No. of Floors: 3 (1 basement & 2 above-ground)
Lot Area: 12,500 sq. m.
Location: MCLL Highway, Guiwan
Status: u/c
Main Thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1719016
ctto


----------



## Mi Vida (Dec 24, 2012)

*West Corporate Centre*
at Zamboanga City Economic Zone & Freeport


No. of Floors: 4F x 4
Location: Zamboanga West Coastal Road
Status: u/c
Main Thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1503651&page=17


----------

